# more from long island



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

hope you all made the payuppayup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking good. Your passing my favorate place there on 107.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

how did you make out quality sr


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Not too bad, it was a nice storm. The snow was wet and heavy, and the wind sucked. Looking foward for the next one.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

monday tuesday so they say...i broke a weld on the A frame not bad a quick fix


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Quality SR;997070 said:


> Looking good. Your passing my favorate place there on 107.


HAHAHA, that was the first thing I noticed in the pic! :yow!:


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

The big storms always cause breakage... not a big fan of wet and heavy either.


----------

